
Show HN: Random naming inspiration - afternoontrick
http://afternoontrick.github.io/name-inspirator/
======
bazzargh
I think the hit rate is a bit low. Might be better if, like a slot machine,
there were buttons to 'hold' words. You should be able to both hold one word
so that it stays fixed while the other varies, and hold it so that its
replacement is picked from related words (eg using wordnet). That way you
could focus on random-ish names that are related to a concept, rather than
exploring the entire space.

~~~
afternoontrick
I like the idea of focusing on words related to a concept.

Maybe I could add the ability to like each word independently, and change the
probability distribution of the following words using the closeness to the
ones liked. That way the user will narrow the space of possibilities to the
ones related with the topic of interest.

